# Loud buzz under part-throttle load



## darel51 (Oct 20, 2015)

2010 Murano.

Lately it's developed a very loud and noticeable buzz when in gear, under load and accelerating. 

The noise sounds like plastic fan blades hitting another piece of plastic.

Had this been an older car, I'd assume the engine was torqueing under load and the engine mounted fan was hitting the shroud. However we all know Muranos don't have any of these things so I'm only using that metaphor to describe the noise and when it occurs.

Unfortunately I'm kind of at a loss to figure out how to troubleshoot this, as the car has to be under load.

I tried having my wife basically do a brakestand in the driveway while I poked around but the trans would start shaking violently and I figured better back off before ruining something.

It's definitely a plastic noise. It's not intermittent, every time the car accelerates under load it's there.

I would still have thought bad engine mount, but I don't get the "clunk" most describe, that's all just fine. I also just can't imagine what would be making the noise even with a bad mount, unless there's some plastic shroud that comes into contact with a pulley or something.

Any thoughts? The noise is pretty loud and annoying, and definitely something I can't live with. Unfortunately I'm also (normally) a pretty good mechanic so I can't just drop this off at the dealer and have them call me when they're done, either. I don't work that way.

Ideas?

Thanks,
Darel


----------

